

...But It’s My Choice If I Want To Be Seen Naked - jackreichert
http://www.jackreichert.com/2013/07/26/i-may-be-ridiculously-good-looking-but-its-my-choice-if-i-want-to-be-seen-naked/

======
jackreichert
This looks like a shameless post from my site. By me. It is. But I don't
usually do that with my thoughts. I just wanted feedback on this one.

------
arnie001
I think that's a good analogy to express the idea that we do need privacy
(even when all our actions are legal). Well expressed!

~~~
jackreichert
Thank you! I was struggling to understand what I found so upsetting about
Prism. This was the outcome.

